# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Buying a new Ute. Keen to hear opinions

## Elrond

Im probably going to regret opening a can of worms. But here goes.

I am in a very fortunate position to be able to afford to purchase a new Ute. And swmbo is on board too.

I have narrowed it down to either 

Hulux sr5
Dmax ls
Ranger Xlt

Be keen to hear from anyone who owns one of the above and hear about your experiences good and bad.

Let the games begin.

----------


## MSL

Buy a Great Wall, just as good, half the price

----------


## 7mmsaum

Hilux SR5

----------


## Maca49

Ranger, can’t beat that 5 cylinders, mines now got 160ks on it, only prob. New egr intercooler, cost $1300 @ 140ks. New ones are a bit thirsty, having to meet new emissions. Mate gone from ranger to Holden and is really regretting with all the niggles, and finish. Next door neighbour, a builder has an Isuzu with no probs. The new Mitsubishi looks. Good deal and warranty @mucko ?

----------


## Maca49

Hi lux expensive and the late 2017 given to me to run around in while mine was being repair was a dog, had a power button in it FFS you know there’s a prob when that’s fitted, really thirsty compared to my ranger!  :O O:

----------


## whirehair

Ha good on you will watch this with interest as procrastinating myself.
Make sure you post you're decision and why as always good to have outside opinion.

----------


## clickbang

I have a PX1 Ranger XLT 4x4 as a company vehicle.
178kms on it and not had an issue with it. Tows well and drives well.
Fuel range is great on open road. Round town is a bit thirsty.
Would I buy one if I was spending my own money..... I'd probably look at other options but the ranger 5 cylinder engine is pretty hard to beat. 

Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

I was in this position 10 months ago
had two second hand Toyotya before that but the Toyota people just mucked me about, looked at the rangers
I ended up with a New Colorado LTZ, haven't once regetted it.

----------


## mucko

@Maca49 i really enjoy my triton had it almost a year now, its a bit flat after about 4200rpm but has quite good torque can gas it in 5 of 6 gears. towed my sea nymph commander from whitianga to tauranga pulled up and down the hills no worries. i would buy another but i might wait until the beast model is superseded. onboard stuff is simple, i like pluging the phone in and having spotify and voice command apps. just had 15k service at $475 next service service will cost $700 then $1200. warranty seams pretty solid

----------


## mucko

> I was in this position 10 months ago
> had two second hand Toyotya before that but the Toyota people just mucked me about, looked at the rangers
> I ended up with a New Colorado LTZ, haven't once regetted it.


my bro loves his colorado

----------


## Ingrid 51

Had a Hilux and flicked it. More recently compared mitsi with isuzu d max and bought the latter as seats suit me better. Very happy with it, though it may lack some refinements for some people. Six speed manual holds appeal for me, it is economical and comfy on long journeys. Was also impressed with neighbours Ranger when we recently travelled in that.

----------


## mikee

> I was in this position 10 months ago
> had two second hand Toyotya before that but the Toyota people just mucked me about, looked at the rangers
> I ended up with a New Colorado LTZ, haven't once regetted it.


We had the exact same experience with Toyota and we ended up with w Colorado LTZ as it seemed they were actually interested in selling us a vehicle unlike Toyota who seemed to be trying to convince us to fuck off somewhere else with our money.
 So  + 1 for the Colorado here (or DMAX).............................................  ..-500 for the Mazda BT50's though

----------


## oraki

Mates just bought a new Hilux, and is regretting it. Thirsty(12l/100) and he says it seems over geared. Never really wants to change into overdrive unless well over the limit. 
Another's got a D Max. Loves it,175,000 km and never let him down,,but costs the most to service. 
He's also got 3 new model Navaras.......1 goes well, never had a problem, the other 2 are dogs. 
Jokers at work rave about their Colorados. Comfy, powerful.....

As you know, I get around the countryside and see lots of things......  The most popular model of ute seen on the back of breakdown trucks, or parked up on the side of the road.....

..Ranger

Not sure if it's because any failure shuts them down, or just because there's so many out there

----------


## veitnamcam

Got A Triton end of last year at runout prices. Bit more poke than the hilux and astoundingly economical. The worst I can  really get on a trip towing a boat/tight steep windey hills and giving it death is around 10l per 100,lightly loaded and sticking to speed limits it drops way down to high 6s low 7s (Auto).....Actual use ks traveled vs fillup liters not just what it says on the dash
It is quiet and nice to drive but it is a cheap ute and it shows in the interior plastics and fit and finish and appallingly bad cup holders, ride quality is a little harsh especially compared to the Colorado.

It is not a Wildtrack by any measure but it wasnt 70grand either.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Ranger, can’t beat that 5 cylinders, mines now got 160ks on it, only prob. New egr intercooler, cost $1300 @ 140ks. New ones are a bit thirsty, having to meet new emissions. Mate gone from ranger to Holden and is really regretting with all the niggles, and finish. Next door neighbour, a builder has an Isuzu with no probs. The new Mitsubishi looks. Good deal and warranty @mucko ?


Fuck Ford. Mine blew up at 292000 and those fuckwits said that was high k's, all hot running I fully expected 500k minimum

----------


## mucko

> Got A Triton end of last year at runout prices. Bit more poke than the hilux and astoundingly economical. The worst I can  really get on a trip towing a boat/tight steep windey hills and giving it death is around 10l per 100,lightly loaded and sticking to speed limits it drops way down to high 6s low 7s (Auto).....Actual use ks traveled vs fillup liters not just what it says on the dash
> It is quiet and nice to drive but it is a cheap ute and it shows in the interior plastics and fit and finish and appallingly bad cup holders, ride quality is a little harsh especially compared to the Colorado.
> 
> It is not a Wildtrack by any measure but it wasnt 70grand either.


i like the harder then colorado ride i felt the holden rolled to much, triton likes been driven and it hangs on well.

----------


## veitnamcam

> i like the harder then colorado ride i felt the holden rolled to much, triton likes been driven and it hangs on well.


The thing that gets me driving the Colorado after anything else is the slow steering rack ratio....once used to it its ok tho.
Yea the Triton is much more direct but gets a bit skittish when pushing hard threw the bumpy/broken sealed corners we have a lot of down here.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

Yeah Im a bit let down by the ranger fuel usage fuck knows how they got the book rating 
Possibly down hill with a tail wind I think

----------


## northdude

id stay away from the Chinese shit boss has a Colorado that's a nice ute hes one of the most anal people I know when it comes to vehicles so it should be pretty good

----------


## Maca49

> Yeah I’m a bit let down by the ranger fuel usage fuck knows how they got the book rating 
> Possibly down hill with a tail wind I think


Mines an old 2013 model 9l per 100 on trip average, believe the later models are up to 12L, they get shit about fuel use now evidently

----------


## cambo

Wouldn't touch anything brand new. All still in their 1st gen of the euro5/6 shit. All having issues. Need to wait till they've got it sorted, which may not be for a while yet. Newer models due to come out 2020

From my experience with the big T brand, I personally think the Hilux's from late 2010 to mid 2015 are the best (of the newer trucks) they came out with so far (identifiable by the larger bonnet scoop).
Still not up to the abuse the old Crumpy's can handle though.
The new Hilux's are very good offroad, but for how long is a million dollar question. Too much electrics for my liking and where I take 4wd's.

If I was to be towing the race cars around more than I do, I'd be choosing a vehicle larger than a ute anyway.

----------


## Paddy79

I know 5 people with the 2018 D-Max models and they all have had blown half shafts and rear diffs and 3 have had gear box issues. May be all good if your a poser driving round town but if your buying a 4wd to be used for going off road I would stay away from a D-Max

----------


## Gordo

I got an Amarok and love it. Very comfortable and tows everything. Went for a strop in the V6 one and holy crap they go like a raped ape. Sports car performance in a ute. They are also the most powerful ute on the market at the moment.

----------


## jakewire

Right so thats all of them rubbished to one degree or another, apart from the Amorak, anyone ?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

European shit  :Grin:  there you go that evens them up

----------


## Ingrid 51

I understand Amorak does not have low ratio, but stand to be corrected.

----------


## Max Headroom

@Elrond, what are you gonna be using your ute for, mainly,eg carrying tools, towing a caravan/boat, 4wd adventures,?

Reason I ask is the notion that you buy something fit for purpose.

----------


## tetawa

For my one cents worth, wouldn't own any of them out of warranty. Local company has approx. 30 Rangers, only a couple have had problems, one had serious engine problems at 40,000 km, can't remember what the other was.

----------


## veitnamcam

> For my one cents worth, wouldn't own any of them out of warranty. Local company has approx. 30 Rangers, only a couple have had problems, one had serious engine problems at 40,000 km, can't remember what the other was.


That was exactly my reasoning for buying a new ute even tho I couldnt really afford it I couldnt afford to spend 20k on a second hand high k vehicle and then another 10-15 rebuilding it and end up with something worth maybe 12 in a few years time...once burnt twice shy.

----------


## Elrond

Main uses will be to chuck the dogs into the back. Tow the boat. Hunting adventures. Some very limited off road use. Towing trailer of firewood and general runabout for work.

----------


## Shelley

Neighbor had a 2L amarok, got a deal on a brand new Ranger, less than a year he’s in an Amarok again, now the 3L diesel (same engine in the Porsche), said the Ranger handles like sh!t in the corners where’s the Amarok grips, has more lower and used less fuel...

----------


## mikee

> Neighbor had a 2L amarok, got a deal on a brand new Ranger, less than a year he’s in an Amarok again, now the 3L diesel (same engine in the Porsche), said the Ranger handles like sh!t in the corners where’s the Amarok grips, has more lower and used less fuel...


Yeah but after 100,000 to 150,000k one will still work

----------


## Barefoot

> Yeah but after 100,000 to 150,000k one will still work


Really, one of them will still work?  :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

All the current utes are crap except the one I drive, and when that one has problems it will be crap too.

----------


## jakewire

> That was exactly my reasoning for buying a new ute even tho I couldnt really afford it I couldnt afford to spend 20k on a second hand high k vehicle and then another 10-15 rebuilding it and end up with something worth maybe 12 in a few years time...once burnt twice shy.


And that was also my reasoning
I was sick of spending money of vehicles others had had the benefit of the warranty on, when my three years are up I'll buy another. Warranty I mean not utes , I'm too old and poor to go replacing utes all over the place.

----------


## Bonecrusher

Still running my Tunland after 3 years no problems at all, nudge bar, Ute master hard lid it's set up for my needs can't fault it. I will probably change it within 18 months as Foton have a new model due next year will be worth considering if the price differential is still an advantage.

----------


## mikee

> Really, one of them will still work?


well maybe, possibly ..................hopefully

----------


## Bobba

Anybody have any experience with the LDV T60? Specs, price and warranty look good. Good reviews of the older Van's when made in the UK. I'm sure they won't be like the top end utes for handling and performance but it's half the price.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anybody have any experience with the LDV T60? Specs, price and warranty look good. Good reviews of the older Van's when made in the UK. I'm sure they won't be like the top end utes for handling and performance but it's half the price.


There is a sign-written vehicle here in Nelson, apparently the owner had a lot of issues and they were not covered by warranty or so goes the story I haven't talked to him myself but he obviously felt strongly enough about it to pay for a vehicle to be big and bold sign written Lousy Defective Vehicle.
Take from that what you will I guess, any brand is only as good as its back up and support and YMMV.

----------


## Ground Control

In my experience getting any manufacturer ( no matter what brand ) to honour warranties is hard work .
They will duck and dive and do everything possible to get out of their responsibilities.
My wifes VW golf was a prime example of that a few years ago , and it was only after getting a legal firm involved ( just one letter/email ) that any action happened .

----------


## jakewire

> Anybody have any experience with the LDV T60? Specs, price and warranty look good. Good reviews of the older Van's when made in the UK. I'm sure they won't be like the top end utes for handling and performance but it's half the price.


If they are the ones with the cummings engine I took both available models for a drive, they drove well, have a 5yr 150thousand Km warranty, a damn sight better than mine.

I know there are several around here and know one guy with one, he's had it for over a yr with no issues.
Take one for a ride.

----------


## gonetropo

bought a 2010 triton as couldnt find a manual suv for the mrs 
things to watch out for pre 2014. 4th to 3rd changedown is a major issue
recently had all sorts of low boost issues after changing many perished bits of rubber tube ( which out with i wouldnt be here at all  :Psmiley: ) turned out the intercooler was fouled as its the lowest point of the intake system.
also nz diesel is crap!! so expect no matter what you buy a clogged manifold at some stage from diesel soot caused by egr valves recirculating exhaust back to the intake ( i have a cure for this)

----------


## 300winmag

No mention of the Merc Ute ??

----------


## Maxx

We run Colorado's, Hilux's and BT50's at work. Different utes for different roles...so the Hiluxes are for the guys who do most work on unsealed forestry roads, Colorados for mostly highway use, BT50's for that too. Did run a few D-Max's, which were no more robust than any other, but horrendously expensive to service at main dealer.

For my money I'd go with a BT50 for my own ute.....close enough to a Ranger but lots cheaper to  buy, and capped service cost of $200 incl GST ( but every 10 000 km) for first 3 years/ 100 000 km.  If you gotta have a Ranger you should probably sign up for an account at Farmlands...........good discount for members.

----------


## Got Juice?

> If they are the ones with the cummings engine I took both available models for a drive, they drove well, have a 5yr 150thousand Km warranty, a damn sight better than mine.
> 
> I know there are several around here and know one guy with one, he's had it for over a yr with no issues.
> Take one for a ride.


Cummings?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Cummings?


Cummins, I think. Their engines show up in interesting places like the Russian BTR 60.

----------


## bigbear

every modern ute has a horror story, all the top brands.
 Go with a dealer that is going to look after you and you have a good relationship with and get a good extended warranty if you are keeping it for a extended time. If you are not happy with your local dealer go out of town, there are still dealers that are happy to the extra mile
If you are towing a boat hook up your boat on each ute and test drive it make sure you are happy

----------


## Beetroot

Just go for the Mitsi, well priced and have a good warranty.

I had a look at all the makes of utes at the field days and to be honest, they were all the same (VW guy didn't like it when I told him that).
They've all got lots of mod cons and reasonably nice interiors, a tray on the back, no leg room in the back seats, and very similar performance specs.
You will have to go drive them all and play with all the buttons in them all to know which one suits you the most.

Basically every manufacturer has horror stories when it comes to blowing up engines, but that's just the nature of common rail diesels.
Best thing you can do is find out what the particular trends are for your vehicle and either perform the required preventative maintenance or keeps an eye/listen out for the tell tale signs. 
I'm convinced a lot of issues folk have go unnoticed for a long term before they go bang, be that a loss in performance, funny noises, high temperatures or high fuel consumption.

----------


## rewa

> has anyone tried the mahindra. like the look of it and that the diff lock is automatic and a not overly stressed motor at 103kw .i was happy with the performance with my mitsi only having  about 78kw towing 2.5 ton so a 30% increase in hp should be good enough without turning the motor into a hand grenade.


Uncles got a Mahindra, he's out-pulled everyone that's taken the piss ,over it. Its blown the rear-diff because some crap tyre outfit put mis-matched tyres on it ($2500 all-up 2nd-hand), its got F-ALL resale-value,(aka:nothing) but goes like a cut-cat..the diffs also die, if they havent got the vent-kit,through into the cab fitted. Come standard with an over-engineered bull-bar, scania 2.2 diesel, dana-diffs,borgwarner gear-box. He recently bowled a 2yr-old steer that was on a blind-bend,knocking it into the gorge, and we only had to unbolt and readjust the bar (very small dent) .'I' think he's had a great run out of it, 'he' wishes he'd bought something else....maybe he should read this forum

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

you missed the boat by about 15 years if you want to buy a new ute that wont cause you grief

----------


## Got Juice?

> Cummins, I think. Their engines show up in interesting places like the Russian BTR 60.


I have both the 5.9CR and 6.7CR

Great motors.  5.9 has a Southbend DD3650 and the 6.7 is an Auto.  Currently the Auto is not BOMB'd but the 5.9 has 'Adequate' Power  :Have A Nice Day:   410KW at the tires and 1800n-m

I have yet to finish the Compound setup on the 5.9  Currently running a single SPS66/14-71 Turbocharger, Uprated Charge Air Cooler, and EFI Live programming by yours truly  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> Just go for the Mitsi, well priced and have a good warranty.
> 
> I had a look at all the makes of utes at the field days and to be honest, they were all the same (VW guy didn't like it when I told him that).
> They've all got lots of mod cons and reasonably nice interiors, a tray on the back, no leg room in the back seats, and very similar performance specs.
> You will have to go drive them all and play with all the buttons in them all to know which one suits you the most.


Just like finding a wife really  :Grin:

----------


## 6x47

> Neighbor ... said the Ranger handles like sh!t in the corners ..


I'd say he had the wrong tires. I'm used to high end Euro cars and can't say the Ranger scares me at all cornering

----------


## madmaori

Heard of to many of the Rangers popping gearboxes or lunching engines.
Hilux is generally always a good solid ute.
Heard next to no reports of Dmax letting people down , although i believe they aren't "finished" as well as some of the other brands i believe they are a super reliable ute , much like the Toyotas of old. If i was to put down my hard earned cash it would probably be the Dmax first and a Hilux coming a very close second.

----------


## Mathias

I must have one of the non popping Rangers. 2013 PX1 XLT 2WD company vehicle with 254000kms on the clock. Auto has a little slip at times, it's had the EGR cooler replaced and the valve as well (twice). I get the reps hand me downs, this Ranger had two drivers before me and its still really nice to drive. I'd buy an early PX2 4WD if I was to own one personally.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Attachment 114383
> 
> Still running my Tunland after 3 years no problems at all, nudge bar, Ute master hard lid it's set up for my needs can't fault it. I will probably change it within 18 months as Foton have a new model due next year will be worth considering if the price differential is still an advantage.


Had any issues? Heard a mixed bag but if you get a good one it seems like a good ute

----------


## R93

I have been driven around by a couple forum members in their respective Triton and rectal rangers.
Their voices get higher, they stop to admire random flower gardens and their wrists tend to get limp and fly around the cab when talking. It is a bit of a concern.

Get a Hilux




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> I have been driven around by a couple forum members in their respective Triton and rectal rangers.
> Their voices get higher, they stop to admire random flower gardens and their wrists tend to get limp and fly around the cab when talking. It is a bit of a concern.
> 
> Get a Hilux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Youve got the same as me, mines had a new gearbox at 75k, haha

----------


## R93

> Youve got the same as me, mines had a new gearbox at 75k, haha


Mine is an auto and hasn't reached them kms yet but I don't drive it like I am in the indy 500.





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

Whatever you get just make sure it's under warranty. That way if it shits itself you are covered. I got a tunland. It's a had a few minor fixes but it's all been sorted under warranty.

----------


## Max Headroom

> I have been driven around by a couple forum members in their respective Triton and rectal rangers.
> Their voices get higher, they stop to admire random flower gardens and their wrists tend to get limp and fly around the cab when talking. It is a bit of a concern.
> 
> Get a Hilux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Harsh. But funny.

----------


## gonetropo

err my wife owns a triton and her wrist aint limp !

----------


## Beetroot

> I must have one of the non popping Rangers. 2013 PX1 XLT 2WD company vehicle with 254000kms on the clock. Auto has a little slip at times, it's had the EGR cooler replaced and the valve as well (twice). I get the reps hand me downs, this Ranger had two drivers before me and its still really nice to drive. I'd buy an early PX2 4WD if I was to own one personally.


If the ERG valve fails again, see if they will remove it.
While they may help with some emissions, they are a shit idea as far as performance and engine health goes.

----------


## gonetropo

EGR is a pain in the bum, removing it or blanking it off will usually bring up the engine check light but.................
if you fiendishly confuse the engine computer the outside air temperature is very low they automatically switch off  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Got Juice?

The Heavy Duty Farmer pack looks awesome.  Especially with the Duramax Diesel.

----------


## veitnamcam

> EGR is a pain in the bum, removing it or blanking it off will usually bring up the engine check light but.................
> if you fiendishly confuse the engine computer the outside air temperature is very low they automatically switch off


And are much less laggy of the line as a result.

----------


## Mathias

> And are much less laggy of the line as a result.


Laggy....mate you should try the Ranger with the fly by wire accelerator pedal, the delay is horrendous if you mat it from stand still  :XD:  It's scared me a few times pulling out into traffic. You can get a kit for it and tune it to your driving style.

----------


## gonetropo

> And are much less laggy of the line as a result.


hell yes, better economy too!
i built a small mod onto the triton, the results were fantastic and after 10,000km the intake manifold still is clean
working on a few other models for other diesels but i need a car for at least a day to work it out per model

----------


## veitnamcam

> Laggy....mate you should try the Ranger with the fly by wire accelerator pedal, the delay is horrendous if you mat it from stand still  It's scared me a few times pulling out into traffic. You can get a kit for it and tune it to your driving style.


They are all like that(modern diesels) 
The problem is at idle they are running on mostly recycled exhaust from the egr.
So when you matt it computer gets the signal you want to go but cant add any fuel as there is not enough oxygen in the intake to burn it so it has to close the egr valve,then wait a few revolutions for all the crap to be sucked threw and some oxygen to enter the intake then add some fuel to create some boost then add more fuel as boost builds.
Saving the planet tho.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Also why you shouldn't let your diesel Idle needlessly as you are just caking the motor in crap.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Just arrived in Aussie, got upgraded from a Hyundai Accent to a brand new 4x4 Holden Ute? Read into it what you like? I thought a reasonable upgrade? Brand new 800 is, leather seats, all the bells an whistles, I think they cannot get rid of them?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## jakewire

Nah Macca, its actually a message from the gods.

----------


## Trout

Top line amarok should be good at $99000.After reading all these storys of breaking down modern trucks.I stick to my old patrol.

----------


## Got Juice?

Silly question, can you folks not get a full sized truck in NZ?

----------


## jakewire

Course we can

----------


## R93

> Silly question, can you folks not get a full sized truck in NZ?


LOL  Not cheaply. 
I have a pic somewhere of a Toyota surf parked next to a dodge in Fort St. John and it makes it look like a mini. 

To be fair they would be shit as a 4wd utility here. Tracks are normally too narrow and suit a shorter wheel base etc. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Silly question, can you folks not get a full sized truck in NZ?


Yea but bloody expensive and fuel is too.
Also nowhere to park one...even our "compact" utes are too long for our carparks.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> LOL  Not cheaply. 
> I have a pic somewhere of a Toyota surf parked next to a dodge in Fort St. John and it makes it look like a mini. 
> 
> To be fair they would be shit as a 4wd utility here. Tracks are normally too narrow and suit a shorter wheel base etc. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Not only tracks. Our towns are too small also. I've  got a 150 and it's a pain in the arse trying to park in town. Don't even think about going into a parking building. Other than that, and gas it's awesome. Really good for hauling stuff.

----------


## Maca49

> Nah Macca, its actually a message from the gods.


The oh my gods?

----------


## Got Juice?

So when you have to haul your Skidsteer loader, you rent a truck and trailer?

----------


## Trout

> Course we can
> Attachment 114470


Love that wee black beast. :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> Yea but bloody expensive and fuel is too.
> Also nowhere to park one...even our "compact" utes are too long for our carparks.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


never mind the modern garage !!!

----------


## Beetroot

> So when you have to haul your Skidsteer loader, you rent a truck and trailer?


Most newer Utes and SUVs can tow 3500kg, which is usually enough for most folk to hire a small digger or roller.
Anything heavier would need a truck, but can't say that the average hire place rents out equipment much heavier to the general public.

I still remember in Canada seeing a F350 towing a trailer with a 40ft shipping container. Never see anything like that in NZ, the roads are not as forgiving as the USA and Canada and the license required to tow such loads is more than what the average Kiwi has.

----------


## Got Juice?

> Most newer Utes and SUVs can tow 3500kg, which is usually enough for most folk to hire a small digger or roller.
> Anything heavier would need a truck, but can't say that the average hire place rents out equipment much heavier to the general public.
> 
> I still remember in Canada seeing a F350 towing a trailer with a 40ft shipping container. Never see anything like that in NZ, the roads are not as forgiving as the USA and Canada and the license required to tow such loads is more than what the average Kiwi has.


I understand now.  I guess some things we take for granted here.  My SSL is 6700kgs with the bucket.  I usually hook to the 35' beavertail gooseneck trailer to haul it.
most I have ever pulled with the truck was hay bales  :Have A Nice Day:   16 bales 4'x4'x8' 1580lbs each on the same triaxle gooseneck.
Not sure what to say really, just a different style of farming etc.  

Perhaps the Gov would allow full sized vehicles if y'all would drive on the right side of the road?   :Wink: 

*poke poke poke*

----------


## Got Juice?

Something like this....

----------


## Got Juice?

another



Rndom pic of me and a book matched 6x6 Roosavelt Elk Rack

----------


## veitnamcam

> Something like this....
> 
> Attachment 114487
> 
> Attachment 114488


Google Dodge Ram fuel tank capacity =35 gal, convert to liters 132.4 x $2.30 per liter for petrol (thats gas for you yanks) = $304 kiwi peso to fill up  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Beetroot

> I understand now.  I guess some things we take for granted here.  My SSL is 6700kgs with the bucket.  I usually hook to the 35' beavertail gooseneck trailer to haul it.
> most I have ever pulled with the truck was hay bales   16 bales 4'x4'x8' 1580lbs each on the same triaxle gooseneck.
> Not sure what to say really, just a different style of farming etc.  
> 
> Perhaps the Gov would allow full sized vehicles if y'all would drive on the right side of the road?  
> 
> *poke poke poke*


I'd say the main difference is the ammount distances you guys travel, most farmers here operate pretty locally so much so they will just drive their tractor down the road to bring back hay/feed/etc. 
Anything further than say 30mins they will just have it trucked in.

Youd be hard pressed to manuver a trailer that bloody long over here, a lot of farms have hideously inadequate manuvering areas.
The truck drivers end up getting very good at manuvering in tight spaces.

----------


## Beetroot

You guys might drive on the right side of the road, but we drive on the correct side of the road.

----------


## Got Juice?

> Google Dodge Ram fuel tank capacity =35 gal, convert to liters 132.4 x $2.30 per liter for petrol (thats gas for you yanks) = $304 kiwi peso to fill up


Thankfully she's packing a Cummins  :Have A Nice Day:   But your Diesel prices (and ours) are the same after conversion.

----------


## Got Juice?

> You guys might drive on the right side of the road, but we drive on the correct side of the road.


Only 30% of the world population is left hand drive.  But it is a quaint trait of the colonies  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Steve123

> Only 30% of the world population is left hand drive.  But it is a quaint trait of the colonies


Left hand side was everywhere until Napoleon. You guys should have stayed left to confuse the 'MeRiCaN$  

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thankfully she's packing a Cummins   But your Diesel prices (and ours) are the same after conversion.


You guys must get screwed with tax if your diesel price is the same as ours!
 We pay tax on the fuel and then another separate tax just for good measure on diesel fueled vehicles where you have to buy kms, currently it is $72 per 1000km so adding $50-60 to the price of every tankfull.

----------


## Got Juice?

> You guys must get screwed with tax if your diesel price is the same as ours!
>  We pay tax on the fuel and then another separate tax just for good measure on diesel fueled vehicles where you have to buy kms, currently it is $72 per 1000km so adding $50-60 to the price of every tankfull.


Brutally so.  Don't even get me started on that topic.  It's disgusting just the sheer volume of  money our government can WASTE.

----------


## Got Juice?

> Left hand side was everywhere until Napoleon. You guys should have stayed left to confuse the 'MeRiCaN$  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


LOL, that would be funny as hell.

----------


## Steve123

> LOL, that would be funny as hell.


Hell there so dumb they haven't even  figured out metric is easier 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> Perhaps the Gov would allow full sized vehicles if y'all would drive on the right side of the road?  
> 
> *poke poke poke*


I have seen this done, by a guy who had flown these



For 131 and 485 sgn's during WW2.

He was in his later years, not as sharp as he'd once been, and had decided it was time to transition from driving left side to right side without sending anybody else a memo to that effect.

He was a law unto himself, which may have played a part in his decision.

So the day came when I found an orange mitsubishi of some kind coming at me head on, on my side of the road. 

I pulled over smartly and looked on in bewilderment as he sailed serenely by.

----------


## hotbarrels

All these problems with late model diesels is the reason I went for a new V6 petrol Hilux.
I recon my next one will be a Ram 1500 https://www.ramtrucks.co.nz/vehicles/1500-express/

----------


## Tahr

In the UK and Europe diesels are being taxed and bullied out of existence. It will happen here and maybe sooner than later.

And here I am with a 2018 DMax that I really like.

----------


## jakewire

> In the UK and Europe diesels are being taxed and bullied out of existence. It will happen here and maybe sooner than later.
> 
> And here I am with a 2018 DMax that I really like.


Why is that, Diesel is one step less to refine isn't it, and averagely more miserly, also able to tow a heavy load, well thats what I've always been led to believe

----------


## Max Headroom

> Why is that, Diesel is one step less to refine isn't it, and averagely more miserly, also able to tow a heavy load, well thats what I've always been led to believe


Makes more smoke, I guess.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Makes more smoke, I guess.


Na with the particulate filters and egr they are cleaner than petrol's.
Scroll to bottom for environmental impact....https://www.aa.co.nz/cars/owning-a-c...hould-you-buy/

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Na with the particulate filters and egr they are cleaner than petrol's.
> Scroll to bottom for environmental impact....https://www.aa.co.nz/cars/owning-a-c...hould-you-buy/


I tried gassing g a ferret in a tunnel trap on my ute exhaust. Left him there for about ten minutes. Thought that would fix him. When I went to check him he was covered in soot. And he was giving me a look like I was nothing but a big prick. 
A couple of minutes on the car exhaust(petrol) and he was dead. So diesel fumes can't be as toxic as petrol.

----------


## Max Headroom

> I tried gassing g a ferret in a tunnel trap on my ute exhaust. Left him there for about ten minutes. Thought that would fix him. When I went to check him he was covered in soot. And he was giving me a look like I was nothing but a big prick. 
> A couple of minutes on the car exhaust(petrol) and he was dead. So diesel fumes can't be as toxic as petrol.


I can just imagine his expression:"what the hell was that about??"

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I can just imagine his expression:"what the hell was that about??"


Exactly.

----------


## 300winmag

> going to test drive the mahindra next week. will see what it goes like and how much room in the cab. looks to be a decent sized deck.hp  is 103kw a lot more than my old mitsi not sure what my 3.1 isuzu is but as long as no less than it that is enough. comfortable seating is the biggest thing as wife had a sore back in a 2014 triton after a 25km drive.


The last time I drove a Mahindra I shit myself.
Was 40 years ago mind you, was working in India and had a fleet of the duds, had a nice curry the night before, had to drop the gearbox out of one of them for repairs, instead of sending the lackey’s under it to do the job, they would have fucked around all day doing it I got under it myself, pretty simple job until I lowered the box onto my stomach, that’s when I let rip with a thunderous liquid fart, lackies had to pull me out by my boot straps with shit running down my legs, all in a days work back then.

----------


## Got Juice?

> obviously it doesnt fit in your garage either since its toooo big.


The Garage... that is for the Vette... The shop is for the projects.... One day I will build a DD Truck Garage.

----------


## Got Juice?

> Why is that, Diesel is one step less to refine isn't it, and averagely more miserly, also able to tow a heavy load, well thats what I've always been led to believe


About 5 steps in refining, 3 in distillation and far less care in filtration.

Trouble is, Diesel is harder to hydrocrack than petrol, and they are now saying it takes more energy which is total BS.  When you Distill a barrel of Crude, you distill the WHOLE f'n thing.....

----------


## Flyblown

I read the first page, saw there were seven more, thought fuck that, skipped to the end. Now we're onto gassing ferrets and hydrocracking, far more interesting.

Has this helped you make up your mind @Elrond?!

(FWIW just get out there and test drive them all and make your own mind up... then, phone the fleet finance guys, find a useful lease sales guy and ask them how their reliability numbers for your chosen model stack up... it will be very revealing)

----------


## Max Headroom

> I read the first page, saw there were seven more, thought fuck that, skipped to the end. Now we're onto gassing ferrets and hydrocracking,


Logical progression, no?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> You're lucky you killed him - he'd be taking your arse to the cleaners for benefits, acc, and compo for lung cancer from the carbon nano particles (google it)...


No need for Google in this case. None of his complaints were upheld.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I wouldn't choose a Chev. 
This is a mates one(on the trailer). I've had to haul this sorry piece of shit home a couple of times for him now.

----------


## sneeze

> I have been driven around by a couple forum members in their respective Triton and rectal rangers.
> Their voices get higher, they stop to admire random flower gardens and their wrists tend to get limp and fly around the cab when talking. It is a bit of a concern.
> 
> Get a Hilux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I took a Hilux owner for a drive around. Good guy but there was this odour, maybe its how Hiluxes  smell? It was like breathing helium honestly, I tried waving it away but in the end it made me so nauseous I had to pull over and throw up in someones flower garden.

----------


## R93

> I took a Hilux owner for a drive around. Good guy but there was this odour, maybe its how Hiluxes  smell? It was like breathing helium honestly, I tried waving it away but in the end it made me so nauseous I had to pull over and throw up in someones flower garden.


Now now, tell the truth. I had to duck down everytime another car went past just in case anyone recognised me in that thing. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

> Now now, tell the truth. I had to duck down everytime another car went past just in case anyone recognised me in that thing. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You have no Friends so why would it matter?

----------


## R93

> You have no Friends so why would it matter?


Fair point. At least you didn't say what I really thought of that ute. 

It was sort of... I mean maybe ok. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maxx

> In the UK and Europe diesels are being taxed and bullied out of existence. It will happen here and maybe sooner than later.
> 
> And here I am with a 2018 DMax that I really like.


Thought you had a Mitsi? Not like it?

----------


## jakewire

So Young Elrond, now you have all the best advice what pray is your decision.

----------


## Flyblown

Today, I did that thing I suggested.... for shits and giggles... I phoned the lease companies. Interesting because we're looking at leasing right now instead of using our personal vehicles on a mileage rate.

Interesting response! We should have a sweepstake... but then its just my word against, well, nothing. 

What do you think the advice was?

Or, let me ask you which two utes were recommended as "avoid".

----------


## Max Headroom

> What do you think the advice was?
> 
> Or, let me ask you which two utes were recommended as "avoid".


I give up.. :Have A Nice Day: .which ones?

----------


## MSL

Ranger is one of them, the other will be either Bt50 or hilux

----------


## Flyblown

I feel like keeping you on the hook Max. But because I'll forget otherwise...

Ford Ranger and Holden Colorado.

Which in the case of the Ford is very interesting because...  and excuse me if I've told you this before... In 2014 on the very large minesite where I was working the fleet of mine utes (about 150, exclusively Hilux) required 20 odd replacements at 5 yrs old.  In the most extreme operating conditions you can imagine.

Because the MY12 Hilux did not have electronic stability control it did not qualify for NCAP 5 safety rating.  That year, head office in their infinite wisdom decided that in the name of safety all equipment required the maximum certifiable safety rating or it was not permitted. 

Suddenly Toyota Hilux was no longer welcome, despite there being absolutely no difference between the 150 on site and the 20 new ones they wanted to buy.  So the fleet manager was forced to go and renegotiate a supply agreement with the other ute suppliers. Ford won, with VW in a close second.  To much fanfare 20 brand new flashy Ford Rangers arrived on site,  some blokes were even a little jealous.

The 20 Ford Rangers were binned within 18-20 months.  Not a single one survived the three year lease period.

I forget the precise details, but sometime around 9 or 10 months old, some of the processing plant operators refused to drive them and basically downed tools. They were required to drive laps around the huge site checking all of the pipes and valves between the plant and the tailings dams, the roads were properly shit and these Rangers just fell apart on the corrugations and bull dust holes and in the Wet these huge long gritty mud baths. There were several breakdowns in tough weather conditions (like 50°C or monsoon, or both), after the second or third occurrence of the same things it just went down like a cup of cold sick, and the operators said "no".

The Rangers never made it into the open pit. The operators in the pit refused to have them based on what they had heard from BHP,  who had led the way in the unwise 5 star NCAP insistence.

It's one thing to build a ute with lots of bling for people to drive on tarmac, with torques kilowats and nice sat navs, it's another thing altogether to build a ute that stands a hope in hell of surviving outback mining conditions.  Next time I'm down in the Ruapehu district I'll do a video of the 4 utes on the properties down there, all Nov 2016 (current model) Hilux double cab Workmates. All around 150-170,000km already, they look like shit cos they are treated like shit...  but they haven't missed a beat. As of March when I was last down there they haven't lost a single operating hour to anything other than one case of being driven into an embankment, one flat battery and two punctures.

----------


## Maca49

Well having driven this new Colorado for a couple of days, it’s not there compared with my old ranger. But the just an old farts perspective. I don’t doubt HiLix are good in the rough, but shitters for a drivers Ute!!

----------


## Max Headroom

Honestly, wouldn't have known which you'd have mentioned. 

I'm a little surprised at the Ranger but not the Colorado.

Seems there are drivers utes and workers utes.

One type drives well, one type survives continuous beatings.

----------


## Elrond

> So Young Elrond, now you have all the best advice what pray is your decision.


Think I’ll buy a Prius.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Think I’ll buy a Prius.


Genius.

----------


## Nathan F

Having been in the motor industry for 25 years buy what the fuck you like e.g whatever floats your boat . The last thing you should be doing is asking for opinions on the internet. They are like assholes . Everyone has one and when it comes to vehicles everyone is suddenly an expert . Two clues Ranger is number one for a reason , Second clue you get what you pay for .

----------


## gonetropo

> Having been in the motor industry for 25 years buy what the fuck you like e.g whatever floats your boat . The last thing you should be doing is asking for opinions on the internet. They are like assholes . Everyone has one and when it comes to vehicles everyone is suddenly an expert . Two clues Ranger is number one for a reason , Second clue you get what you pay for .


no more manual rangers though just slush-o-matic

----------


## Nathan F

> no more manual rangers though just slush-o-matic


Why on earth would you want a manual with the technology thats around now.

----------


## gonetropo

> Why on earth would you want a manual with the technology thats around now.


more reliable and far better engine braking.
auto is pretty horrid (no where as bad as cvt though)

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## Flyblown

> Why on earth would you want a manual with the technology thats around now.


In the environments that the utility vehicle was originally designed for,  it's all this technology that's around now that is getting them into trouble.  The motor manufacturers went past the point of no return with the arrival of common rail diesel technology.  Everything they have done since has pretty much made the situation worse. 

There's a reason a good Hilux LN106 is worth what it is in New Zealand, for the exact same reason that an unmolested 20yr old 500,000km Land Cruiser 100 1HD-FTE  is still worth more than a new mid-sized SUV in Aussie.

A ute isn't a monocoque car or SUV,  it is a ladder chassis truck.  It annoys me that manufacturers have done their level best to turn them into vehicles the drive like cars,  in the process softening them up and creating a gazillion things to go wrong.

----------


## Flyblown

I'm curious to know @Mauser308, which minesite are you talking, coal or ironsands?

----------


## rewa

> Hell there so dumb they haven't even  figured out metric is easier 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


...and Metric-bikes , go way faster

----------


## rewa

> Got A Triton end of last year at runout prices. Bit more poke than the hilux and astoundingly economical. The worst I can  really get on a trip towing a boat/tight steep windey hills and giving it death is around 10l per 100,lightly loaded and sticking to speed limits it drops way down to high 6s low 7s (Auto).....Actual use ks traveled vs fillup liters not just what it says on the dash
> It is quiet and nice to drive but it is a cheap ute and it shows in the interior plastics and fit and finish and appallingly bad cup holders, ride quality is a little harsh especially compared to the Colorado.
> 
> It is not a Wildtrack by any measure but it wasnt 70grand either.


Do they run those bullet-proof 2.7 diesels ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Do they run those bullet-proof 2.7 diesels ?


Na they run the bullet proof all Aluminium 2.4 with variable valve timing.
They pull just shy of 400horse out of them with stock head and internals other than the cam in the super ute racers so it should handle stock output for a long time I hope.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nathan F

> Attachment 114612


LOL . Internet experts . Good luck.

----------


## Nathan F

> In the environments that the utility vehicle was originally designed for,  it's all this technology that's around now that is getting them into trouble.  The motor manufacturers went past the point of no return with the arrival of common rail diesel technology.  Everything they have done since has pretty much made the situation worse. 
> 
> There's a reason a good Hilux LN106 is worth what it is in New Zealand, for the exact same reason that an unmolested 20yr old 500,000km Land Cruiser 100 1HD-FTE  is still worth more than a new mid-sized SUV in Aussie.
> 
> A ute isn't a monocoque car or SUV,  it is a ladder chassis truck.  It annoys me that manufacturers have done their level best to turn them into vehicles the drive like cars,  in the process softening them up and creating a gazillion things to go wrong.


Were not talking about used toyota shit. The guy wanted an opinion on 3 new utes , He got one.

----------


## Flyblown

Having a bad day @Nathan F?

----------


## gimp

> Why on earth would you want a manual with the technology thats around now.


Why would you want all the technology that's around now, when you can have an old manual?

----------


## Flyblown

You still running your Cruiser @gimp? Haven't seen it in a video for a while.

----------


## gimp

> You still running your Cruiser @gimp? Haven't seen it in a video for a while.


No, I got rid of it due to rust which I had been slack to get fixed, getting worse. Have a 94 LN106 singlecab now, low k's and good nick.

----------


## Elrond

Thank you all for your thoughts, opinions, experiences, suspicions and beliefs.
Despite all the input, I am afraid I am none the wiser.

I guess I will just have to roll the dice and hope I dont get a lemon.

Thanks again.

----------


## jakewire

Reading what you want to do. Get the Mitzi

----------


## Flyblown

@Elrond

If you can, push for ex-demo or a model run out. Up to you whether latest and greatest is important or not, but man the savings that can be had on model run out can be really something if you plan ahead.

Model mid-life facelifts are a good opportunity. Usually its only a different grill, some connectivity upgrades, maybe some other trim like new rims or suchlike, very rare that there's a material difference in the mechanical specs. If I were you, I'd be researching what models have a facelift scheduled, and going in hard to secure a run out at a really good price. It can be a good time to get some discounted extras in the deal too.

Not sure what options are available across the different manufacturers at the moment, but take a look at the running cost of the petrol variants (if any). Are there any in NZ? Hmm, probably not. 

Diesel costs are only going one way, and the running cost model I did for my best mate recently was alarming (he was looking at second hand Prado). He's gone with a V6 petrol, no brainer. Just an idea. 

One of our neighbours hired the model ute he was interested in buying for I think a week or 10 days, and gave it a good going over. He towed his van locally up a few hills, drove over the farm with a tray full of calf feed bags, that kind of thing. Sorted out any doubt in his mind, and he went and bought one. Cost him like $250 for the peace of mind. Good idea I thought.

----------


## Flyblown

> LOL . Internet experts . Good luck.


I really enjoyed @gonetropo's photo @Nathan F. Why did you say that?

Here's my selection of switches, just after I installed all the systems. They're a bit grubby now. 

Any sarky comments you wanna share?

----------


## Flyblown

> Good idea on the rental option.  I did a cost comparison a while back, and the cost difference between petrol and diesel was staggering.  Never, ever tow anything heavy with a petrol ute - all I'm going to say...


Yes towing heavy stuff changes the equation somewhat. 

25/L per 100km in the Prado V6 fully laden with roof rack and pod, towing a 1.2t camper across the Nullabor into a hard case headwind... Lucky it has factory twin tanks and a 180L capacity!

We should compare spreadsheets... cost analysis is fun.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes towing heavy stuff changes the equation somewhat. 
> 
> 25/L per 100km in the Prado V6 fully laden with roof rack and pod, towing a 1.2t camper across the Nullabor into a hard case headwind... Lucky it has factory twin tanks and a 180L capacity!
> 
> We should compare spreadsheets... cost analysis is fun.


Post em up here please.

----------


## gimp

What numbers are you running to get better costs out of a petrol? My LN106 is cheaper to run than a modern petrol ute based on my actual vs published petrol economy numbers

----------


## gimp

Shit the brand new diesels with the auto that we use at work with 29 inch road tyres use as much diesel as my lifted ln106 with 33s

----------


## MSL

How much does it use?

----------


## gimp

10L per 100 on average, as low as 9 as high as 11

----------


## R93

I usually get between 670 and 690 Km before my fuel light comes on in my  Hilux. (auto) 
Have got to 750ish with light on before I have filled it. 
Computer says 10.9 km per ltr average.
Pretty sure they're a 76l tank.

Have had a 2005 and 2009 Hiluxs both manual and would do slightly better on fuel. 
Towing my boat she doesn't do to bad either. I can get to Havelock or Picton from home and use just over half a tank on the gauge. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

When you say 9.1L when towing the boat, is that resetting your average?

----------


## gimp

> Shit the brand new diesels with the auto that we use at work with 29 inch road tyres use as much diesel as my lifted ln106 with 33s


I am of course as slow as a wet week

----------


## uk_exile

If Elrond is buying a brand new double cab 4wd ute comparing fuel usage between models of similar size seems a bit pointless. He's spending $30k to $80k so loosing $10-20k a year via depreciation plus paying plenty on insurance, forced into full dealer servicing to maintain the warranty, etc. Fuel is one of the smaller costs!

----------


## Flyblown

> Not considering the difference between a petrol at 24L/100Km and diesel at 9L/100Km plus associated servicing and fluff.  Also you can't get the thing past a servo you'll soon get sick of the wasted time.


Yeah... I'd caution against jumping on the anti petrol bandwagon too early. I've got the whole fleet management database for 200 vehicles here, of which thirty odd were petrol Prados and LC 100 V8s. 

The long term running cost averages are a great deal closer than you'd think. Fact. Inarguable. 

I'll be looking into the 9L/100km towing claim as well!

----------


## csmiffy

> Yeah... I'd caution against jumping on the anti petrol bandwagon too early. I've got the whole fleet management database for 200 vehicles here, of which thirty odd were petrol Prados and LC 100 V8s. 
> 
> The long term running cost averages are a great deal closer than you'd think. Fact. Inarguable. 
> 
> I'll be looking into the 9L/100km towing claim as well!


Its the demon road k's tax that equals it all out.
Fuel economy is only part of it. years ago I did some calcs for the same 4x4-pajero at the time-and was tossing up between the v6 or the diesel.
I will say I was a little optimistic on the petrol's economy but I was also a little that way inclined for the diesel, but I had at least owned a similar model for comparison's sake.
As I was doing all the oil changes etc myself the two factors that started to equal it all out was the extra servicing recommended for the turbo diesel (5k vs 10k), so extra filters and the road k's. Bugger all in it otherwise with the diesel only just winning. This was on a 25k's a year avg. mileage.
Plus back then if a diesel crapped out it was way more likely to cost shit tons more than a petrol to fix.
fast forward 6-7 years I got a V6 Isuzu bighorn. That was a cracking 4wd but geez it liked the petrol when you started flogging it. Economy figures for that were very optimistic.
I suppose it doesn't always match up with new cars nowadays, but the servicing and k's are still the big equalizers.

----------


## jakewire

I think there are so many positions on this because we all have different uses for our 4x4 and with me at least that usage changed with the aging process.
 If I was 30 years younger again all my money would go into some sort of  70 Cruiser or equivalent and I'd put up with the wet dog smell

You transition, and yes my needs now are easily met with the aforementioned Colorado as i'm sure are others with their Mitz's, Rangers, dMax's, Hilux's etc instead of the harder core Cruisers, safari's, patrols 

Look about , check and be sure what your needs are , what you need to tow, service costs , resale if its an issue, are you going tahr hunting or rabbit shooting off farm tracks?

Seriously  some could do what they do with a Subaru, but we buy the Ute etc because we can.

Really there is no wrong choice if you choose for your needs.
Well... unless you buy a Ford.

----------


## 223nut

> Seriously  some could do what they do with a Subaru, but we buy the Ute etc because we can.


one of my best nights spotlighting was in a forester with a huge sun roof, amazing where that thing went

----------


## Nathan F

> Why would you want all the technology that's around now, when you can have an old manual?


I have an 07 hilux extra cab 4wd manual. It is what it is.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Its the demon road k's tax that equals it all out.
> Fuel economy is only part of it. years ago I did some calcs for the same 4x4-pajero at the time-and was tossing up between the v6 or the diesel.
> I will say I was a little optimistic on the petrol's economy but I was also a little that way inclined for the diesel, but I had at least owned a similar model for comparison's sake.
> As I was doing all the oil changes etc myself the two factors that started to equal it all out was the extra servicing recommended for the turbo diesel (5k vs 10k), so extra filters and the road k's. Bugger all in it otherwise with the diesel only just winning. This was on a 25k's a year avg. mileage.
> Plus back then if a diesel crapped out it was way more likely to cost shit tons more than a petrol to fix.
> fast forward 6-7 years I got a V6 Isuzu bighorn. That was a cracking 4wd but geez it liked the petrol when you started flogging it. Economy figures for that were very optimistic.
> I suppose it doesn't always match up with new cars nowadays, but the servicing and k's are still the big equalizers.


"Work fuel card" tips the scales  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Simon

Transport.govt.nz have a good calculator comparing petrol and diesel running costs.
Takes into account RUC, registration etc.

If you are towing often then go diesel.

Otherwise toss a coin, not much between them.

Just bought wife a Kia Carnival.
Taking into account purchase price, fuel usage, RUC etc a diesel version only became cheaper after 5 years of driving doing 15k per year.
Got a petrol version.
Wife would probably have put petrol in a diesel version so that crystallised the decision.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Buzo

Another option; If ya brave,patient and you've got deep pockets, the new Land Rover Defender will be out any year now.

----------


## Barefoot

> Another option; If ya brave,patient and you've got deep pockets, the new Land Rover Defender will be out any year now.


You will probably void the warranty by driving it offroad.

----------


## Wirehunt

> What numbers are you running to get better costs out of a petrol? My LN106 is cheaper to run than a modern petrol ute based on my actual vs published petrol economy numbers


Worked it out a few years ago, think the sweet spot was if you do 50k a year diesel is the was to go. Much less than that petrol wins. That was on the assumption your get at least 500k km out of the diesel before a rebuild but it seems the new diesels aren't up to that so I guess that means you need to do even more k's to justify diesel.

----------


## striker

> liked the mahindra doesnt have as much hp as most others so would think it less stressed so hopefully last longer. if a ute not needed i would get a petrol like a suzi vitara. cheap to run as far as fuel usage and a lot cheaper than the flash utes. towing is the deciding factor as far as deciding between diesel and petrol.


Keep an eye on that, the grand vit's have stopped production and still awaiting the next generation if there is going to be one.

A solid 150kw petrol 4wd ute for under 40k would sell rather well I would think

----------


## striker

It will be interesting to see how long it stays that way tho, rising RUC, costly servicing, dpf and egr issues etc etc

as well as considering most these days are run unloaded and barely towing as suburbanite school buses, how many on 18"+ tyres even been on the grass verge

----------


## Flyblown

> Unless you tow. In that case the justification mileage is like, driveway-fuel station in favour of the diesel...


This is the critical point of difference for sure.

Our average consumption over the 60,000km trip around / through Aus in 2015, in a 2014 Hilux KUN26R with the 1KD-FTV 3.0L T/D, and a variable GVM of 2.9t - 3.1t (depending on fuel and water load), towing a 1.2t trailer, was 14.1 L/100km. 

I must emphasise that this was mostly proper off road 4WD stuff, not just blacktop.

Meticulous record keeping plus a dead accurate Scangauge II for fuel consumption records.

In the V6 petrol Prado on outback off road trips towing the same trailer, consumption was around 20-21L/100km average.

HOWEVER

When I was looking at which trip vehicle to buy, I calculated that if I bought a 10-12 year old 1UZ-FE V8 petrol 100 series Land Cruiser, which is massively discounted in Aus as they really don't like the petrol motors, I would have to drive about 275,000km before the higher fuel consumption costs exceeded the difference in capital cost between the V8 petrol and a similar aged 1HD-FTE 100 series turbo-diesel Land Cruiser.

That's a helluva long way to go before - in real terms (capital plus operating costs) - the V8 petrol becomes more expensive.

So yeah, if you're looking at second hand, depreciation of the petrols can work in your favour big time.

----------


## 300winmag

I'm 8 months into a new V8 Landcruiser Ltd which loves drinking diesel. It has plenty of benefits if you want to use them but it's by far one of the most comfortable vehicles I've owned. It's got more mod cons than the cooks Q7.
Gas tank holds 138 litres and usually last 7 days from fill to fill.

----------


## Max Headroom

Any opinions on the Mazda BT 50?

----------


## mikee

> Any opinions on the Mazda BT 50?


ooh ooh..............................pick me ..............pick me

More seriously when we shopped around for a new ute the local Mazda guys were far and away the cheapest / best deal but given the hassles with our last BT-50 there was no way we were buying another Mazda anything

----------


## Max Headroom

> ooh ooh..............................pick me ..............pick me
> 
> More seriously when we shopped around for a new ute the local Mazda guys were far and away the cheapest / best deal but given the hassles with our last BT-50 there was no way we were buying another Mazda anything


What year was your BT 50?

----------


## mikee

> What year was your BT 50?


was 2009/2010 done 98,000kms when the egr cooler shit itself, 105k when the cpu, went, 106k when the turbo boost sensor failed which apparently also rooted the cpu again and on the way home from being repaired the egr cooler failed again. We did less than 14k in it while we owned it. Was driven straight from Mazda dealer to the Holden dealer and traded immediately after the last repair never even brought it home

----------


## 7mmwsm

Just been checking out videos of Rivian electric utes. Look ok. 0-60 mph in three seconds.
electrek.co/2018/11/26/rivian-r1t-all-electric-pickup-specs/

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just been checking out videos of Rivian electric utes. Look ok. 0-60 mph in three seconds.
> electrek.co/2018/11/26/rivian-r1t-all-electric-pickup-specs/


If Eugene would subsidize me to buy that I would be happy, very impressive specs other than range which is just acceptable.

----------


## striker

ford 150 upgrade
https://electrek.co/2019/07/23/ford-...w-train-carts/

----------


## stagstalker

Ive got a 2016 Colorado and very happy with it. The new shape is the same engine and running gear with some refinements which make them a step nicer on the road again.

The dmax have a good reputation but they are getting behind the game now if you are talking brand new.

Ranger are a top seller for a reason. The Hilux is quite nice with good ground clearance and wheel articulation but have also read some mixed reviews.

----------


## In2thewild

> Any opinions on the Mazda BT 50?


My 2012 Mazda BT50 has been great. No real issues and just ticked up 165k kms. Wicked for towing. Look at ones pre 2016 without the DPF filter for far better fuel economy

----------


## gonetropo

well just checked the triton intake manifold after 10,000 km with the egr valve switched off. spotlessly clean and far better economy and power too.

----------


## HUNTY

> well just checked the triton intake manifold after 10,000 km with the egr valve switched off. spotlessly clean and far better economy and power too.


you can't leave it there @gonetropo, egr valve switched off, where and how? i am getting 12l /100km 2019 Triton, goes ok but fuel should be better, although i have 275/70/18 tyres on it as well as canopy and bullbars which all add to consumption so i am told.

----------


## gonetropo

> you can't leave it there @gonetropo, egr valve switched off, where and how? i am getting 12l /100km 2019 Triton, goes ok but fuel should be better, although i have 275/70/18 tyres on it as well as canopy and bullbars which all add to consumption so i am told.


ok, our is running 245/?/16 tyres, bullbars,canopy  etc. wife drives it as a daily runner.
i confuse the intake air sensor to make it think its subzero temperatures outside and the egr switches off without bringing up a fault code (engine light).
i believe there is a kit from aussie that you can buy, from memory vietnamcam brought one in. my little unit is a small box with a switch on it so it can be turned on or off. however my triton is a 2010 and things have changed a little re engine management and sensors so i cant really tell you how to do the mod on yours.
all i can say is the difference is huge both in economy and pickup. i also modded a ranger and the owner says his turbo lag has just about disappeared.

----------


## ishoot10s

> Just been checking out videos of Rivian electric utes. Look ok. 0-60 mph in three seconds.
> electrek.co/2018/11/26/rivian-r1t-all-electric-pickup-specs/


Read about the Rivian in the book “Insane Mode” it’s a very cool Ute and the through-body storage box is perfect for longs...

----------


## gonetropo

electric is great for torque from zero to max revs, the few issue are:
many times can it to do it, the repetitive times it can do it, and how many salt plains got destroy threw it, along with processing plants etc

----------


## Max Headroom

> electric is great for torque from zero to max revs, the few issue are:
> many times can it to do it, the repetitive times it can do it, and how many salt plains got destroy threw it, along with processing plants etc


I seem to recall you saying something about the cost to scrap an electric vehicle. What would that be like to dispose of at end of life?

----------


## sore head stoat

> you can't leave it there @gonetropo, egr valve switched off, where and how? i am getting 12l /100km 2019 Triton, goes ok but fuel should be better, although i have 275/70/18 tyres on it as well as canopy and bullbars which all add to consumption so i am told.


I have a 2016 Ranger 4x4, with canopy bought from new. The factory wheels were awful looking so put a set of mags and wider road tires on it. I use it for boat launching, towing and minimal 4wheel drive work. Fuel consumption averaged 8.5l per 100km according to the vehicle. If i drove it carefully i could very comfortably do 8l per 100km.  I put a set of slightly wider Coopers with a moderately aggressive tread pattern on.. my fuel consumption shot up to 10.2l per 100km and no matter how carefully i drive it cannot get near the old fuel consumption figures. I do think it is the tread pattern not the tires that has lifted the fuel consumption. Coopers are great and lasting really well I will buy Coopers again.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Read about the Rivian in the book “Insane Mode” it’s a very cool Ute and the through-body storage box is perfect for longs...


The 150 Striker linked to looks more the part. But a 150 that sounds like a sewing machine doesn't turn me on.

----------


## gonetropo

> I seem to recall you saying something about the cost to scrap an electric vehicle. What would that be like to dispose of at end of life?


there are some pretty nasty chemicals in lithium polymer batteries. theres an interesting youtube vid which i cant find showing kids in india melting batteries down over an open fire to extract the lithium. bloody dangerous thing to do as lithium burns extremely hot

----------


## hotsoup

This thread is hilarious, I am only up to page 2!

Basically from what I hear, every ute is shit.

----------


## Sideshow

I can see why the question was asked as Ive just spent an hour looking here in the uk on the web to see what the reviews say......most are written by some dude who seems to 1 not be in a trade 2 not a farmer....so most of the comments are about how utilitarian and bouncy they are and what you do with all that load space :Wtfsmilie:  Your best bet is to ask goggle the right question, such as trouble/problem with Navarra gear box :Thumbsup:  etc 
On a side note had to take my 04 L200 in for its MOT the usual place was out on holiday, so the local Ford dealership did it. While I waited the hour for it to be done I asked the mechanic what was the trouble with the three Rangers parked up out back....all where not moving that day nor by the end of the week and his comments where if you want reliability dont touch them Rangers! Seems theres more than one lemon that comes off the production line stick with ya Mitsubishi!
Now since mine needs updating in the next few months I think Ill stick with the devil i know :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## muka88

my 2018 ranger pressure plate fucked at 5000km ford tried not to pay because it is part of the clutch system, it was less then 2 months old also chugs the diesel, in its defense i do carry a heap of shit on the back for work. seems to go pretty good off road for what it is

----------


## xtightg

> I can see why the question was asked as Ive just spent an hour looking here in the uk on the web to see what the reviews say......most are written by some dude who seems to 1 not be in a trade 2 not a farmer....so most of the comments are about how utilitarian and bouncy they are and what you do with all that load space Your best bet is to ask goggle the right question, such as trouble/problem with Navarra gear box etc 
> On a side note had to take my 04 L200 in for its MOT the usual place was out on holiday, so the local Ford dealership did it. While I waited the hour for it to be done I asked the mechanic what was the trouble with the three Rangers parked up out back....all where not moving that day nor by the end of the week and his comments where if you want reliability dont touch them Rangers! Seems theres more than one lemon that comes off the production line stick with ya Mitsubishi!
> Now since mine needs updating in the next few months I think Ill stick with the devil i know


Had my 2004 2.8 td Mitsubishi for 10 years now, I changed the battery last year for the first time.

Cost me $15,000 at Turners Auctions with a rear green house fitted, the dogs love it.

I also change the oil in the diff's, transfer box, manual gearbox on the odd occasion particularly after deep river crossings.

Started making a strange ticking noise a few weeks ago which was irregular turns out the timing chain was hanging by a tread, $300.00 timing chain kit and whipped the camshaft out and re-shimmed the tappets had the shims ground by the local engineering guys.

The gear stick got a bit wobbly renewed a plastic bush bottom of gear stick all good cost buttons.

Changed universal joints in the prop shaft and the odd steering link.

Had the injectors checked all was well.

It just keeps going 300000 k

Only issue is front bearings don't like going near water.

Was fitting glow plugs almost every year got Bosch ones they must have been changed 3 years ago no issues to date.

Starts first time runs sweet I will stick with the devil I know and if it get the odd bash or bush pinstripe I don't cry.

----------


## muka88

> Dealer told me to start off in 2nd, save the first gear for towing.  That's a good way to fu*k something...  The dual mass system is a little fragile, surprised the pressure plate failed though must have got hot?


Just stopped going into gear one day, the guys at silverdale ford said they have never seen it before. Starting in second sounds like a good way to burn the clutch.

To be fair the company i work for has close to 100 rangers and they seem pretty reliable. Not coming out of 4x4 seems to be the most common complaint.

----------


## uk_exile

> Thank you all for your thoughts, opinions, experiences, suspicions and beliefs.
> Despite all the input, I am afraid I am none the wiser.
> 
> I guess I will just have to roll the dice and hope I dont get a lemon.
> 
> Thanks again.


What did you end up buying?

----------


## Elrond

Nothing in the end. Chucked several grand into the prado.

----------


## HUNTY

> well just checked the triton intake manifold after 10,000 km with the egr valve switched off. spotlessly clean and far better economy and power too.


you can't leave it there @gonetropo, egr valve switched off, where and how? i am getting 12l /100km 2019 Triton, goes ok but fuel should be better, although i have 275/70/18 tyres on it as well as canopy and bullbars which all add to consumption so i am told.

----------


## gonetropo

> you can't leave it there @gonetropo, egr valve switched off, where and how? i am getting 12l /100km 2019 Triton, goes ok but fuel should be better, although i have 275/70/18 tyres on it as well as canopy and bullbars which all add to consumption so i am told.


ok, our is running 245/?/16 tyres, bullbars,canopy  etc. wife drives it as a daily runner.
i confuse the intake air sensor to make it think its subzero temperatures outside and the egr switches off without bringing up a fault code (engine light).
i believe there is a kit from aussie that you can buy, from memory vietnamcam brought one in. my little unit is a small box with a switch on it so it can be turned on or off. however my triton is a 2010 and things have changed a little re engine management and sensors so i cant really tell you how to do the mod on yours.
all i can say is the difference is huge both in economy and pickup. i also modded a ranger and the owner says his turbo lag has just about disappeared.

----------


## ishoot10s

> Just been checking out videos of Rivian electric utes. Look ok. 0-60 mph in three seconds.
> electrek.co/2018/11/26/rivian-r1t-all-electric-pickup-specs/


Read about the Rivian in the book “Insane Mode” it’s a very cool Ute and the through-body storage box is perfect for longs...

----------


## gonetropo

electric is great for torque from zero to max revs, the few issue are:
many times can it to do it, the repetitive times it can do it, and how many salt plains got destroy threw it, along with processing plants etc

----------


## Max Headroom

> electric is great for torque from zero to max revs, the few issue are:
> many times can it to do it, the repetitive times it can do it, and how many salt plains got destroy threw it, along with processing plants etc


I seem to recall you saying something about the cost to scrap an electric vehicle. What would that be like to dispose of at end of life?

----------


## sore head stoat

> you can't leave it there @gonetropo, egr valve switched off, where and how? i am getting 12l /100km 2019 Triton, goes ok but fuel should be better, although i have 275/70/18 tyres on it as well as canopy and bullbars which all add to consumption so i am told.


I have a 2016 Ranger 4x4, with canopy bought from new. The factory wheels were awful looking so put a set of mags and wider road tires on it. I use it for boat launching, towing and minimal 4wheel drive work. Fuel consumption averaged 8.5l per 100km according to the vehicle. If i drove it carefully i could very comfortably do 8l per 100km.  I put a set of slightly wider Coopers with a moderately aggressive tread pattern on.. my fuel consumption shot up to 10.2l per 100km and no matter how carefully i drive it cannot get near the old fuel consumption figures. I do think it is the tread pattern not the tires that has lifted the fuel consumption. Coopers are great and lasting really well I will buy Coopers again.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Read about the Rivian in the book “Insane Mode” it’s a very cool Ute and the through-body storage box is perfect for longs...


The 150 Striker linked to looks more the part. But a 150 that sounds like a sewing machine doesn't turn me on.

----------


## gonetropo

> I seem to recall you saying something about the cost to scrap an electric vehicle. What would that be like to dispose of at end of life?


there are some pretty nasty chemicals in lithium polymer batteries. theres an interesting youtube vid which i cant find showing kids in india melting batteries down over an open fire to extract the lithium. bloody dangerous thing to do as lithium burns extremely hot

----------


## hotsoup

This thread is hilarious, I am only up to page 2!

Basically from what I hear, every ute is shit.

----------


## Sideshow

I can see why the question was asked as Ive just spent an hour looking here in the uk on the web to see what the reviews say......most are written by some dude who seems to 1 not be in a trade 2 not a farmer....so most of the comments are about how utilitarian and bouncy they are and what you do with all that load space :Wtfsmilie:  Your best bet is to ask goggle the right question, such as trouble/problem with Navarra gear box :Thumbsup:  etc 
On a side note had to take my 04 L200 in for its MOT the usual place was out on holiday, so the local Ford dealership did it. While I waited the hour for it to be done I asked the mechanic what was the trouble with the three Rangers parked up out back....all where not moving that day nor by the end of the week and his comments where if you want reliability dont touch them Rangers! Seems theres more than one lemon that comes off the production line stick with ya Mitsubishi!
Now since mine needs updating in the next few months I think Ill stick with the devil i know :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## muka88

my 2018 ranger pressure plate fucked at 5000km ford tried not to pay because it is part of the clutch system, it was less then 2 months old also chugs the diesel, in its defense i do carry a heap of shit on the back for work. seems to go pretty good off road for what it is

----------


## xtightg

> I can see why the question was asked as Ive just spent an hour looking here in the uk on the web to see what the reviews say......most are written by some dude who seems to 1 not be in a trade 2 not a farmer....so most of the comments are about how utilitarian and bouncy they are and what you do with all that load space Your best bet is to ask goggle the right question, such as trouble/problem with Navarra gear box etc 
> On a side note had to take my 04 L200 in for its MOT the usual place was out on holiday, so the local Ford dealership did it. While I waited the hour for it to be done I asked the mechanic what was the trouble with the three Rangers parked up out back....all where not moving that day nor by the end of the week and his comments where if you want reliability dont touch them Rangers! Seems theres more than one lemon that comes off the production line stick with ya Mitsubishi!
> Now since mine needs updating in the next few months I think Ill stick with the devil i know


Had my 2004 2.8 td Mitsubishi for 10 years now, I changed the battery last year for the first time.

Cost me $15,000 at Turners Auctions with a rear green house fitted, the dogs love it.

I also change the oil in the diff's, transfer box, manual gearbox on the odd occasion particularly after deep river crossings.

Started making a strange ticking noise a few weeks ago which was irregular turns out the timing chain was hanging by a tread, $300.00 timing chain kit and whipped the camshaft out and re-shimmed the tappets had the shims ground by the local engineering guys.

The gear stick got a bit wobbly renewed a plastic bush bottom of gear stick all good cost buttons.

Changed universal joints in the prop shaft and the odd steering link.

Had the injectors checked all was well.

It just keeps going 300000 k

Only issue is front bearings don't like going near water.

Was fitting glow plugs almost every year got Bosch ones they must have been changed 3 years ago no issues to date.

Starts first time runs sweet I will stick with the devil I know and if it get the odd bash or bush pinstripe I don't cry.

----------


## muka88

> Dealer told me to start off in 2nd, save the first gear for towing.  That's a good way to fu*k something...  The dual mass system is a little fragile, surprised the pressure plate failed though must have got hot?


Just stopped going into gear one day, the guys at silverdale ford said they have never seen it before. Starting in second sounds like a good way to burn the clutch.

To be fair the company i work for has close to 100 rangers and they seem pretty reliable. Not coming out of 4x4 seems to be the most common complaint.

----------


## uk_exile

> Thank you all for your thoughts, opinions, experiences, suspicions and beliefs.
> Despite all the input, I am afraid I am none the wiser.
> 
> I guess I will just have to roll the dice and hope I dont get a lemon.
> 
> Thanks again.


What did you end up buying?

----------


## Elrond

Nothing in the end. Chucked several grand into the prado.

----------


## HUNTY

> well just checked the triton intake manifold after 10,000 km with the egr valve switched off. spotlessly clean and far better economy and power too.


you can't leave it there @gonetropo, egr valve switched off, where and how? i am getting 12l /100km 2019 Triton, goes ok but fuel should be better, although i have 275/70/18 tyres on it as well as canopy and bullbars which all add to consumption so i am told.

----------


## gonetropo

> you can't leave it there @gonetropo, egr valve switched off, where and how? i am getting 12l /100km 2019 Triton, goes ok but fuel should be better, although i have 275/70/18 tyres on it as well as canopy and bullbars which all add to consumption so i am told.


ok, our is running 245/?/16 tyres, bullbars,canopy  etc. wife drives it as a daily runner.
i confuse the intake air sensor to make it think its subzero temperatures outside and the egr switches off without bringing up a fault code (engine light).
i believe there is a kit from aussie that you can buy, from memory vietnamcam brought one in. my little unit is a small box with a switch on it so it can be turned on or off. however my triton is a 2010 and things have changed a little re engine management and sensors so i cant really tell you how to do the mod on yours.
all i can say is the difference is huge both in economy and pickup. i also modded a ranger and the owner says his turbo lag has just about disappeared.

----------


## ishoot10s

> Just been checking out videos of Rivian electric utes. Look ok. 0-60 mph in three seconds.
> electrek.co/2018/11/26/rivian-r1t-all-electric-pickup-specs/


Read about the Rivian in the book “Insane Mode” it’s a very cool Ute and the through-body storage box is perfect for longs...

----------


## gonetropo

electric is great for torque from zero to max revs, the few issue are:
many times can it to do it, the repetitive times it can do it, and how many salt plains got destroy threw it, along with processing plants etc

----------


## Max Headroom

> electric is great for torque from zero to max revs, the few issue are:
> many times can it to do it, the repetitive times it can do it, and how many salt plains got destroy threw it, along with processing plants etc


I seem to recall you saying something about the cost to scrap an electric vehicle. What would that be like to dispose of at end of life?

----------


## sore head stoat

> you can't leave it there @gonetropo, egr valve switched off, where and how? i am getting 12l /100km 2019 Triton, goes ok but fuel should be better, although i have 275/70/18 tyres on it as well as canopy and bullbars which all add to consumption so i am told.


I have a 2016 Ranger 4x4, with canopy bought from new. The factory wheels were awful looking so put a set of mags and wider road tires on it. I use it for boat launching, towing and minimal 4wheel drive work. Fuel consumption averaged 8.5l per 100km according to the vehicle. If i drove it carefully i could very comfortably do 8l per 100km.  I put a set of slightly wider Coopers with a moderately aggressive tread pattern on.. my fuel consumption shot up to 10.2l per 100km and no matter how carefully i drive it cannot get near the old fuel consumption figures. I do think it is the tread pattern not the tires that has lifted the fuel consumption. Coopers are great and lasting really well I will buy Coopers again.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Read about the Rivian in the book “Insane Mode” it’s a very cool Ute and the through-body storage box is perfect for longs...


The 150 Striker linked to looks more the part. But a 150 that sounds like a sewing machine doesn't turn me on.

----------


## gonetropo

> I seem to recall you saying something about the cost to scrap an electric vehicle. What would that be like to dispose of at end of life?


there are some pretty nasty chemicals in lithium polymer batteries. theres an interesting youtube vid which i cant find showing kids in india melting batteries down over an open fire to extract the lithium. bloody dangerous thing to do as lithium burns extremely hot

----------


## hotsoup

This thread is hilarious, I am only up to page 2!

Basically from what I hear, every ute is shit.

----------


## Sideshow

I can see why the question was asked as Ive just spent an hour looking here in the uk on the web to see what the reviews say......most are written by some dude who seems to 1 not be in a trade 2 not a farmer....so most of the comments are about how utilitarian and bouncy they are and what you do with all that load space :Wtfsmilie:  Your best bet is to ask goggle the right question, such as trouble/problem with Navarra gear box :Thumbsup:  etc 
On a side note had to take my 04 L200 in for its MOT the usual place was out on holiday, so the local Ford dealership did it. While I waited the hour for it to be done I asked the mechanic what was the trouble with the three Rangers parked up out back....all where not moving that day nor by the end of the week and his comments where if you want reliability dont touch them Rangers! Seems theres more than one lemon that comes off the production line stick with ya Mitsubishi!
Now since mine needs updating in the next few months I think Ill stick with the devil i know :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## muka88

my 2018 ranger pressure plate fucked at 5000km ford tried not to pay because it is part of the clutch system, it was less then 2 months old also chugs the diesel, in its defense i do carry a heap of shit on the back for work. seems to go pretty good off road for what it is

----------


## xtightg

> I can see why the question was asked as Ive just spent an hour looking here in the uk on the web to see what the reviews say......most are written by some dude who seems to 1 not be in a trade 2 not a farmer....so most of the comments are about how utilitarian and bouncy they are and what you do with all that load space Your best bet is to ask goggle the right question, such as trouble/problem with Navarra gear box etc 
> On a side note had to take my 04 L200 in for its MOT the usual place was out on holiday, so the local Ford dealership did it. While I waited the hour for it to be done I asked the mechanic what was the trouble with the three Rangers parked up out back....all where not moving that day nor by the end of the week and his comments where if you want reliability dont touch them Rangers! Seems theres more than one lemon that comes off the production line stick with ya Mitsubishi!
> Now since mine needs updating in the next few months I think Ill stick with the devil i know


Had my 2004 2.8 td Mitsubishi for 10 years now, I changed the battery last year for the first time.

Cost me $15,000 at Turners Auctions with a rear green house fitted, the dogs love it.

I also change the oil in the diff's, transfer box, manual gearbox on the odd occasion particularly after deep river crossings.

Started making a strange ticking noise a few weeks ago which was irregular turns out the timing chain was hanging by a tread, $300.00 timing chain kit and whipped the camshaft out and re-shimmed the tappets had the shims ground by the local engineering guys.

The gear stick got a bit wobbly renewed a plastic bush bottom of gear stick all good cost buttons.

Changed universal joints in the prop shaft and the odd steering link.

Had the injectors checked all was well.

It just keeps going 300000 k

Only issue is front bearings don't like going near water.

Was fitting glow plugs almost every year got Bosch ones they must have been changed 3 years ago no issues to date.

Starts first time runs sweet I will stick with the devil I know and if it get the odd bash or bush pinstripe I don't cry.

----------


## muka88

> Dealer told me to start off in 2nd, save the first gear for towing.  That's a good way to fu*k something...  The dual mass system is a little fragile, surprised the pressure plate failed though must have got hot?


Just stopped going into gear one day, the guys at silverdale ford said they have never seen it before. Starting in second sounds like a good way to burn the clutch.

To be fair the company i work for has close to 100 rangers and they seem pretty reliable. Not coming out of 4x4 seems to be the most common complaint.

----------


## uk_exile

> Thank you all for your thoughts, opinions, experiences, suspicions and beliefs.
> Despite all the input, I am afraid I am none the wiser.
> 
> I guess I will just have to roll the dice and hope I dont get a lemon.
> 
> Thanks again.


What did you end up buying?

----------


## Elrond

Nothing in the end. Chucked several grand into the prado.

----------

